# Shake the Dust



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Subbing <3 good to see you around, and sorry to hear about your girls  if anyone can get them sound again though, it is you!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks! It's nice to be around. <3 

I did 15 miles on BG, and I think her muscles are bothering her. She was so _lethargic_. She didn't even want to put on a forward walk for me. I had to keep squeezing her just for her to put some sass in her step. She was still trotting out and wasn't sweating... So who knows. 

As far as Miss Kitty goes... I've done everything I reasonably can to get her better. Well, after I carelessly broke her. Vet is coming out on the 8th to ultrasound and see if she's healed enough to start light riding again. Hopefully I can get back on her soon.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

1/14


I've been busy recently, in the best ways. It's been a good two weeks. I started school again today. Archer was excited to get back to work. Maybe a little too excited. He spent most of my first class sniffing and making a barely perceptible, high pitched whine of anticipation. He thankfully calmed down and was quiet for the next class. Yes, only two classes on Wednesdays. It's good to be done quickly. I'm currently sitting in the hallway and sending emails, reading syllabuses, and waiting for a friend Brandice to finish class so we can go eat wings with the barn family.

#Betruetoyourselfie









I've been riding Baby Girl primarily. I need to ride Kitty some... Yes, the vet ultrasounded Miss Kitty's legs last Wednesday.  She's cleared to ride. There is no evidence of injury-- not even any scarring. It's a miracle. I wasn't even sure if Kitty would ever be _rideable _again those first few weeks. I have a second chance to get that 100 miler in. For this, I am grateful.

But Baby Girl. Lisa and I have decided we want to be fox hunters. Or rather, Lisa wants to fox hunt her greener TB (Lisa herself can play the game), and I've never done anything quite like this. Baby Girl is good for it. We did a sort of evaluation on Saturday to see where our horses were. Baby Girl can easily jump 3' verticals with beautiful form. By the end of the summer, we want to be up to 4'. 

Our CTR plans are still in the works. We're going to hit up the Region 5 Benefit, Spring in Dixie, Heart of Dixie, hopefully Ride the Edge, and maybe one or two more. Endurance wise... Well, that depends on Kitty. It's going to be at least fall to recondition and be sure she's going to hold up to the stress. I need to find someone with an extra spot in their trailer too... I'm considering, alternatively, breeding her in March.

Now that I'm back in school and have consistent access to the internet, expect this journal to be updated as frequently as interesting things happen to me. 2015 is on; let's ride.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

1/15

I'm worried. My doctor recently took me off of my anti-anxiety medicine, which has left me, well... Anxious. Archer successfully alerted to a panic attack before English class this morning. He nudges me, stares, and even paws at me if I don't listen. I had time to get to a quiet place before I actually started feeling panicked. As of typing this, I have _one _more class before I can get the hell out of here. 

On the bright side, my plans for rehabing Kitty have gotten more interesting! Behold, I have no idea how to put this thing on.










(I am, however, aware that in the above image the harness is lacking a girth. I later found the girth hidden beneath a pile of saddle pads.)

The harness needs adjustment, but it appears to be the right size. It started to rain before I could play with all the buckles. We do have an easy entry cart formally pulled by a 13 hand mule. The cart may be a little small (Kitty is 14.2), but it may be sufficient for practice. If Kitty enjoys driving, I'll be on the lookout for an appropriately sized cart. I figure that driving will be a good way to get her brain and body back into shape without excessive strain on her front legs. :wink:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

2-8


It's been a very long time since I put out an update. Truthfully, getting back into the journaling habit has been a little tough. College consumes most of my time on the laptop. I have been riding though. I've been doing mostly conditioning -- I haven't done much in the way of actual training in a few weeks. Baby Girl is looking fit and lean, and Miss Kitty will be ready for 50s this fall. Both the mares have been no problem, no fight. 

And that's boring, so I bought another one.









This charming nose (the only picture I had time to take of her) belongs to my new 4-year-old, 13.3 hand, Welsh/Arab (?) mare. She's halter broke and friendly, but has never been ridden. She has awful feet and a boney injury on her back fetlock. She was a "second hand rescue" -- the women who gave her to me had rescued her from neglect when she was a yearling. I named her Rhea. She's probably going to be a flip project, but I'm not going to lie and say I haven't always wanted a pony. 

Her owner lunged her (poorly), saddled her (went quite well), and loaded her into the trailer (took time). The whole sale was over in 15 minutes, so Rhea's purchase is my crown jewel of impulse buys.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

2/16

Rhea's first ride was yesterday! I did a couple sessions of groundwork with her already. She's very sweet. First ride was no drama. We did walk/trot in the arena. She didn't offer any buck, rear, or spook. I think she's gonna be an easy one. 










In other news, I've been advertising Baby Girl a little. I've had two people inquire about her. I have to make a video and take more pictures for a women in Florida, and there was another lady in south Alabama who may come see her next week. Her ad reads,

"2006 registered Spotted Saddle Horse mare. NATRC Junior grand champion horse and national champion in 2013; national high point SSH in 2012. Has over 1500 competitive miles, mostly in the NATRC Open division. Sound, sane, and athletic. Very light on the aids and can be forward -- a quiet, confident rider in a must. Extremely surefooted, safe, and reliable on trails. Great for technical/mountain trail riding. Hauls and camps like a pro. Has been trail ridden all over the Southeast. No vices and up to date on everything. I hate to see her go, but I'm in college now, and I don't want to waste a horse in her prime."










What I can't mention in her ad is how far we've come. How she's reached her highest potential, and how special she is... How it's time for her to teach someone else, and take care of them as well as she did me. How I've outgrown her... And how much I love her.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations on the new buy! I'm sure you'll be sad to see Baby Girl go--but who knows what the future holds? <3

Subbing!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

